# Disc Dog



## Muttlove (Jan 4, 2015)

I wasn't sure where to go with this question, so I figured here would be a good place to ask.

I was thinking about something that I might be able to do with my dog, and since I'm not a hunter and I don't have the space or access to a facility for agility or flyball; I was wondering how to get started with disc dog once my boy and I get the basics down.

My hope is to get a fair amount of exercise for me and plenty for my dog.

Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

What kind of dog is he? To be honest, there are very few types of dogs I would be comfortable in indulging in repeated frisbee throwing. It has the potential to cause havoc with the joints/ligaments/spine due to the unnatural leaping, twisting and turning mid air......


----------



## Muttlove (Jan 4, 2015)

We think he's a German Sheppard, Basset Hound mix. Quite possibly some others thrown in.

I am merely looking into this and open to any other ideas.


----------

